# Bathing Puppy



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

A few questions for you experts:
1. At what age should I start bathing my puppy? (the breeder will have bathed him before he comes home at 9 weeks)
2. What product do I use for bathing?
3. Can I dry him in a towel or is he at 9 weeks not too young for a cool soft blow dry with my own hairdryer?
4. How often should I bathe him?
5. At what age is a groomer appropriate for bathing et. al.?

Many thanks


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't answer most of the questions but I use fluffy puppy shampoo by biogroom and like it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Alcibides said:


> A few questions for you experts:
> 1. At what age should I start bathing my puppy? (the breeder will have bathed him before he comes home at 9 weeks)
> 2. What product do I use for bathing?
> 3. Can I dry him in a towel or is he at 9 weeks not too young for a cool soft blow dry with my own hairdryer?
> ...


1. You can bathe him whenever he needs it! As you said, he has already had (at least) one bath at the breeder's.

2. Any good quality no-tears shampoo and conditioner is fine. I use BioGroom products, but other people have other favorites, and some just use human baby shampoo.

3. You don't want him to get chilled, and you won't be able to get him completely dry with a towel. So unless you live somewhere where it's REALLY warm, you probably want to dry him with a dryer. Just make sure it has variable speeds and a low heat setting. Keep your hand between the dryer and the pup, so you can tell if it's getting too warm.

4. You can bathe him as often as he needs and you want. Since Kodi is mostly white, he has been bathed every week-10 days pretty consistently since I got him. Other people with darker dogs bathe less frequently. Frequent bathing while he is young will get him used to it, so it won't be a big deal later.

5. He can go to the groomer after he has had all his puppy shots. Many groomers will also require that you give him Bordatella (kennel cough) vaccine. That said, few Hav owners take their dogs to the groomer for bathing... it's just not that hard a job. If you are planning on keeping him in a puppy cut, you may want to use a groomer for that. I take Kodi to a groomer every 3 weeks, just to have his nails clipped and his feet and "sanitary" areas trimmed. But I always bathe him myself.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

A few questions for you experts:
Not an expert but I have a 16 week old.
1. At what age should I start bathing my puppy? (the breeder will have bathed him before he comes home at 9 weeks)
I got Timmy at 10 weeks and he was bathed before we picked him up. This lasted about a week since he peed on his feet all the time.
2. What product do I use for bathing?
For his first bath I used Bert's Bees baby shampoo. My vet recommended another shampoo after our second visit, bit I still use the Bert's Bees.
3. Can I dry him in a towel or is he at 9 weeks not too young for a cool soft blow dry with my own hairdryer?
I used a blow dryer on the warm setting. I had my hand on him drying his fur so I could tell if it was too hot, which it wasn't. I also kept it on the low setting.
4. How often should I bathe him?
I bath Timmy once a week, he gets so dirty outside.
5. At what age is a groomer appropriate for bathing et. al.?
I got a recommendation for a groomer that I'm going to call to see if I can bring Timmy in for baths before the big hair cut day so he's familiar with the surroundings.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You can bathe him when you want to! Yes, get him used to the hairdryer, the earlier you break them to the noise and sound, the better.

I always wrap gucci up in a towel and then we go lay in bed or under a blanket on the couch and she warms up on my chest for about 5 minutes. I end up soaking wet, but I have always held her until she stops shivering since she was a pup, just a habit I probably will never break, 

Kara


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

*Thanks for all your help*

Thank you all for your good advice.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

I bathe Leyla once a week. I use Fresh & Clean Oatmeal shampoo and conditioner. I hold her to my chest in a towel until she stops shivering and then use the blow dryer in a high, warm setting.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ditto to what everyone has already said! Bathe your pup as often as needed! I agree, getting them used to the blow drier and bathing process as early as possible is very important!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Agreed with bathing him anytime he needs it (7-10 days or more). Sometimes you need butt baths and foot baths in between. When Milo was little I used an IOD (Isle of Dogs) puppy shampoo. Whatever you do, don't blow him dry on "cool." I thought I'd heard that too when I first got Milo and almost froze him to death the first time I bathed him. He was shaking so badly that I learned very quickly to blow dry on medium heat, held far enough away so he didn't suffer from any hot spots.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Its a good idea to practice combing and brushing daily. I had great success putting Zoey on my lap and having her on her back then move her on her side. your pup will bight at the comb but will stop soon enough. Short grooming sessions will help for when she is older. I used a natural bristle brush and a small comb. Practice touching her toes a few time a day holding them as if you were going to cut the puppy's nails. Also have sessions where you touch the pups mouth and look at its teeth.  Each week make the sessions longer and be a bit more boss like if the puppy tries wiggle away. Its not mean its just like holding them harder like you would if they were trying to wiggle out of your arms.


----------

